# Stickys



## mossymo (May 25, 2010)

Did all the stickys go away, I am not finding them at the start of subjects? Then it appears they are possibly becoming wiki's? If so, it appears stickys from the past were not transfered to wiki's yet.....

Still trying to get comfortable with the remodel, us old people need an updated owners manual !!!


----------



## erain (May 26, 2010)

dont believe there are "stickys" per se anymore... the wiki's need to be created by users. piney had a list of guidelines to go by in the creation of these. sorry i dont have a link to it rite now.


----------



## mythmaster (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, we have to manually put all of our recipes and procedures into the wiki that were once stickies.  I've done a few of these already (well, only one was a sticky posted by another member, and the rest are just favorite recipes mostly).

I've asked Jeff about adding tags that don't already exist (such as "chicken" or "brisket") to the wiki articles, but the search function seems to be working just fine without them.  Once we get more wiki articles, it will be more difficult to search through them without having the proper tags, though.

Anyway, I encourage everyone to add all of their favorite recipes and procedures to the wiki, because that is the most awesome feature about this new forum format.  It will make it extremely easy to find things.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

I agree.  If we can get folks who have put their recipes, mods, etc. in the wiki, we'll be golden.

It will take some time.

If I find some time, maybe I'll do a video tutorial on how to do this.  The wiki is pretty easy.

The one thing I'm wondering is if we should put the mods on the Smokers & More section or in the wiki or both?

Question for the mods/admins I guess.


----------

